# OOC: Elvish Misconceptions



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 5, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2002)

ooh, ooh, me, me.  (How'd ya know I'ld say that?)
I've got so many ideas.. which one.. hmm.  Guess I'll ask questions. MWAHAHA

What books you allowing?  PHB/DMG I'm assuming.  Can I use the "Quintessential Fighters"?
How about [Dragon] magazine?  I just got issue 301 and can't wait to start parrying.
What kinda money we get?  From the table in DMG?
How much money can we spend on any 1 item?
How you working Cross-classing?
Should I stop asking questions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

*Me Too!*

I would love to play.

I want to play a Elf Psychic Warrior if at all possible
if not an Elf cleric of Pelor. (sun and healing)

Better yet a Psychic Warrior 2/ Sorcerer 1
Chaotic Good.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

Elves Woohoo!!!
Can I be Cutter or Skywise? Sorry...
I'm so in, probably as a Ranger or a Rogue or a combo...
If no Wizards, then what is our (Elves) Favored Class?
Hehehe. that would suck (and be funny) if it was still Wizard.
Will you allow Monte Cook's Bard? What other books can we choose from?
Can we use stuff from the Quintessential Elf Book(Mongoose)?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Elves Woohoo!!!
> Can I be Cutter or Skywise? Sorry...*




UGH! Sorry bad joke 45 yard penalty. Unnecessary roughness. Besides I met the Pinnies like 20 years ago and they both gave me the willies.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2002)

oooh, elf campaign...must...make...character...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2002)

This sounds good   What books are allowed?  I'm thinking Psion/Cleric at the moment.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*update*

Sorry on my delay, just recently I've been having a life (scary huh?)

ON BOOKS:
 Well, I will allow any books that i have... that means PH, DMG, Forgotten Campaign setting.

ON CLASSES:
I dont have the psi handbook, and I am fairly biased towards them, so I would suggest not being one.  The alternate class will be ... ranger... because it kinda makes sense.  I've never DM'd in PbP so any opinions are welcomed. 


FOR JEMAL:
I dont know what a "Quintessential Fighter" is but when i do, maybe.  I dont have any Dragon Mags, but if it makes sense, go ahead and use it.  Start with 900 gold. Im sick of the stupid ccing that the PH uses, so I'll be leniant on them.  [I cant see how someone knowing 2 things should be damned into not being able to lurn...]  And NO! dont stop asking questions


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

Alright, I have the backstory done... I need quite a bit more people.. I think I'll allow 4-6 (I'd do more but I'm a novice at this)\

Those who gotta char, email it to me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Avan has been sent to you.

He is a Paladin


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 6, 2002)

Will you allows half elves?  An elf would work just as well mechanically (perhaps even better), but I like the idea of playing a half-breed in the midst of a bunch of purebreeds.   Also:  If I send you a paticular PrC to be approved (from WotC Sword And Fist), is that acceptable?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

i'll join, i'll join, i'll join, i'll join, i'll join, i'll join.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Also:  If I send you a paticular PrC to be approved (from WotC Sword And Fist), is that acceptable? *




I Don't see what Prestige class you could get at 3rd level.  Trying to set it up for later, eh?

OH, btw, mr DM.  I'll post the character asap, but I might do some 'edits' to it tommorow.  I don't have the forgotten realms book with me, and might swap out some feats when i get it again.  I just want to post the character so you've got a general idea.  (If/when I do edit, I'll leave a post telling what I changed)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

*Edited out to send to DM for verification*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Cool that we have 2 melee types right off the bat.
I haven't purchased anything as of yet. I wasn't sure we had the normal starting wealth of 2,700 for 3rd level characters. But here he is...
Avan Whitespell

Elven Paladin 
Lawful Good
Age: 119, Weight: 135, Height: 5’11” Hair: Crew cut white, Eyes: Sapphire blue

Str: 14, Dex: 17, Con: 12, Int: 14, Wis: 15, Cha: 16
BAB: +3 (+4/+6) Fort: +3 (+7), Ref: +1 (+7), Will: +1 (+6)

Skills:
1.	Ride: 6 (+9)
2.	Diplomacy: 4 (+7)
3.	Handle Animals: +4 (+6)
4.	Profession/Driver: +4 (+6)
5.	Intimidate: 3 (+6)

Feats:
1.	Mounted Combat
2.	Power Attack

Languages
1.	Common
2.	Elf
3.	Orc
4.	Goblin

Special Abilities:
1.	Detect Evil
2.	Divine Grace: +3
3.	Lay on Hands: 9 pts
4.	Divine Health
5.	Aura of Courage
6.	Smite Evil: +3 to hit/+3 damage
7.	Remove disease: 1/week
8.	Turn undead: 6x/day as 1st level.

Character background coming later today.

Avan’s Stuff

1.	Long Sword
2.	Right Gauntlet
3.	Breastplate
4.	Small Steel Shield
5.	Backpack
6.	2 Sacks
7.	5 days Iron Rations
8.	Bedroll
9.	50’ Silk Rope
10.	Everburning Torch
11.	Water skin
12.	Signet Ring
13.	2 Belt Pouches
14.	Explorers Outfit

Total cost: 348g, 6s, 2c. The rest of the 900 are in 500gp in gems and the rest in coins.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2002)

For now, I am thinking a Cleric1(Elf and War)/Fighter2 archer character who believes that attaining perfection in the Longbow, the ancestral weapon of the elvish people, is the ultimate religious experience.

Partial Stats

Str 16 Dex 20 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 10
Levels: Rogue 1, Cleric 1, Monte Ranger 1
Domains: Elf, War
Feats:  Weapon Focus (comp. longbow), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Improved Initiative, Track
Eq: Mighty Masterwork Compostite Longbow, Masterwork Arrows, Long Sword Dagger, other stuff
To hit +6/+6 or +8, Dmg: 1d8+5(6 with pbs, 1d6 more with SA, +1 more with FE)
Init: +9
Favored Enemy: ?
HP: 23


What are appropriate favored enemies?  Can I sub in a different feat for track?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Most likely Ranger/Cleric for me.
I''l stat him up asap. Did you say 900GP?Are we 2nd level? I was just wondering, as the DMG lists 2,700 as 3rd level Starting Wealth.
Thanks for any clarification.
I would go Druid, but with their weapon restrictions, they just aren't that fun to play.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2002)

Do you accept Monte's alternate ranger?  is it still a favored class?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

*Archers away!*

I'm glad I decided to take the Paladin. Looks like me and the Monk in the front lines and everyone else at range. (Need better AC now!)


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

are we allowed to use the song and silence books. if we can i was thinking about being a rouges. ill get the character to u asap today forsure. also it's only 900 gp we start with right?????>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *are we allowed to use the song and silence books. if we can i was thinking about being a rouges. ill get the character to u asap today forsure. also it's only 900 gp we start with right?????> *



To my knowledge EMD only has the Players, dmg and Monster man. so I would stick with the basics.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

*Avan Background*

Avan has lived in <insert city> all of his 119 years.  He is one of the rare Elves that seems to have no inclination towards magic, In fact Avan seems unable to learn magery. He comes from a fairly powerful line of wizards and has always felt a bit of a cripple. 
To offset his strangeness he would seek out humans to befriend and has aided many family lines of humans having out-lived his friends and promising to watch out for their families. He eventually met a Paladin of <insert god/goddess> who showed him that he had the making of Paladin-hood himself. Avan researched the order and found his essence fit the order’s essence. He joined the order and has been instrumental to them. 
Avan lives a normal existence and works as a driver for coaches and wagons. He loves horses and all things equine.

Added Avan's equipment list to his stats.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

for my new chaeracter i will be a barbarien level 3 specializing in greate axe.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

Alright, Well i dont have the other books 'cause they're too expensive, but maybe Ill download them later, but as for now you *may* use them but you'll have to tell me how much damage things do and what feats do what.  WARNING if i find you cheating I will immediatly remove you from the game, I CHECK MATH!!!  Although I utterly dispise monks, I will allow them.  As for the backround, get rid of it.  You can have interests, but other than that  nope.  I haven't read many of the current campaigns, but I think this one will be different than most!  Well... Email me character... I'll post characters when they make sense to be posted, trust me on this


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

Argent, Why did you take Point Blank Shot as a feat if you don't have any ranged attack?  Wouldn't W.Focus(L.Sword) Be a better bet?


----------



## Zarius (Dec 6, 2002)

*My Character*

I will e-mail you soon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Argent, Why did you take Point Blank Shot as a feat if you don't have any ranged attack?  Wouldn't W.Focus(L.Sword) Be a better bet? *



Originally Avan was going to be a bowman Paladin.... Forgot to change that. I'll go with Mounted combat.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*ERRRRRR*

Well, I would rather the half-elf to be an elf, BUT if you already made the character then you'll be different, I wouldnt suggest it but if you want the challenge, go ahead


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

Do we have to worry about Traial rations and that kind of stuff or is that all asumeded we all have it no mader what???


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*ERRRRR*

You have no food... Alright the game's name is Elvish Misconception I.   There I have posted the backstory, When you send my your character and Email you back with approval, you may begin posting.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

here is my character for your elven campain

Name: Thock
Barbarian 3 level, speed 40ft
elven, lawful good, 120 years old, 5' 3", 125lb

Str:    18
Dex:    18 (+2 ratial from 16)
Con:    12 (-2 raical from 14)
Int:        10
wis        12
Cha        10

Hp: 35,     Ac: 18 (+4 armour (chain sirt) + 4 dex), Initiative +4, Base attack +3

Fortitude: 4 (3 bace and 1 abbility)
Reflex:    3 (1 bace, 4 ability and -2 armour check)
Will:        2 (1 bace and 1 ability)

Melee: 7 (3 base, 4 str)
Ranged: 7 (3bace, 4 dex)

Skills:
Wilderness lore    Wis    total 5 (1 skill and 4 ranks)
Intimadate            Str    total 8 (4 skills and 4 ranks)
Intuite direction    wis    total 5 (1 skill and 4 ranks)
Listen                  Wis    total 7 (1 skill, 4 ranks and 2 ratial)
climb                    Str    total 8 (4 skills, 4 ranks and 2 from climbers kit)
craft(weapond)    Int    total  4 (4 ranks)
literation                                    (2 ranks to read and write)

Weapond:
Greate Axe (MW)    TAB +7    Damage 1d12 +6 (2 handed weapond 1 1/2 str)
X3 crit weight 20 size large

Armour:
Chain shirt    armour bonus +4, check penalty -2, max dex +4, 20% spell falire, 
30 ft speed, 25lb.

Feats:
Weapond focus(great axe)
Power attack

Special abilitys:
low light vision
rage 2/day
uncanny doge
fast movment

Languages:
elven, common

gold: 378 Gp

gear:
Back Pack
Travelers outfit
Sled hammer
caltrops
grappling hook
50 ft silk rope
water skin
climbers kit
10 trail rations

imsorry our email is not works well i can receve but not send


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

*clerification*

Alright, I dont know if its clear because reading my post it doesnt sound clear.  You may NOT post in the game until I see and approve your character, Everyone cant know your character because technically they dont know you.    

The game is Elvish Misconceptions


----------



## Sulli (Dec 6, 2002)

i know this was the only way i could let you see my character because my eamil is scrwed up litteraly


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

SULLI - I'm not the DM, but I'ld like to point out that (unless the DM has changed this rule in his campaign) Barbarians cannot be lawful, and your allignment is lawful good.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

heh, i didnt catch that (although I generally only go by Good, Evil, or neutral.. the prerequisite is there for a reason)  I would have so say you have to change it to CG


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

Evil mountail can i start posting on the campain yet or is there some problems with my character?????


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Yea*

Sullie, You can begin posting.. all you have to change is the Alignment to Chaotic Good.  You too, are in a cell (not there is one peep per cell) and you just woke up.   You did not meet the dude across teh hall


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2002)

Character submitted via e-mail.


----------



## Kang (Dec 7, 2002)

*Can I come too??*

I am emailing you a character.  I am working up a ranger.

Hopefully I am in time to join. This is my first online rpg, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

K, I e-mailed my character for your approval.  Please tell me when it's approved so I may Post waking up.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 7, 2002)

I've got three ideas for characters, thought I'd ask the rest of the party which one I should go with:

1) Cleric of Kord, something of a melee type, but also handy with a bow.

2) Cleric of Olidammara, rogue-type.

3) Sorcerer, magic missile battery, plus general spell-casting.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Rogue*

You should be the rogue-type ... unless we already gotta rogue, but if we don't, it would be wise to have one


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2002)

Is a Rogue type...I just sent him to you EMD...
Sorry for lagging, but my work schedule has been hectic (I work in a Nightclub). Anyways, I just got off of a 13 hour shift and sent him your way.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*k*

k


----------



## Kang (Dec 7, 2002)

I have sent my Ranger to you for approval.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*FULL*

Sorry, Kang.. We're full   But when a character dies (which'll prolly happen) I'll see about fitting you in      I will also Email you if I get the hang of DMing online and I'll prolly incorporate you in!


----------



## Kang (Dec 7, 2002)

fair 'nuff.

I'll keep this guy on file.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Good*

Good... I have him marked down, too


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

Alright, If you guys wanna rant/complain about my DMing or anything else OOC you can do it in here.... That doesnt mean stop OoCing like you have been in the game, I like that.. but any DMing Tips are more welcome here, thanks


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


how are you running the campain, are you doing it day by real day??? or what???.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*blah*

The game day ends when everyone goes to sleep, or when I decide the amount of hours has passed, NOT EQUAL TO THE HOURS IN REAL LIFE bye


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: FULL*



			
				EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *Sorry, Kang.. We're full   But when a character dies (which'll prolly happen) I'll see about fitting you in      I will also Email you if I get the hang of DMing online and I'll prolly incorporate you in! *




Well, I've still not put my character together, so you can take Kang if you want.  After all, it only seems fair since he got his character to you first.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*heh*

well, I have 6 people now, so Kang will still have to wait (Jarvel, you'll have to wait too)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: heh*



			
				EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *well, I have 6 people now, so Kang will still have to wait (Jarval, you'll have to wait too) *




No problem.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*DM*

Well, Im looking to be in another game, so if you wanna DM or get a DM ill join


----------



## Zarius (Dec 8, 2002)

*Finally*

Now finally that is all worked out now I can start playing.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Zarius*

Zarius, I emailed you saying that you could post!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

*Come on People post!*

the rest of us are waiting to play.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Grr*

Im with Argent... Im WAIIITTTINNG!!!   There isnt much I can do as a DM, its hard to write a response to something when there is no prompt


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

DM - want something to reply to? OK, read the IC, I just remembered that paper you said I found.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

Heh, now i have to think of what itll say...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

By-the-by, what pantheon are we using here?  In the IC thread I just had my character invoke Obad-Hai (also known as "shawm"), but I'm not sure that's correct- this should be relevant to Argent's Paladin, too.

other notes, since you wanted some tips on DMing style.   Argent shoudn't have killed that guard, just knocked him out- even with _Smite_, he was dealing only subdual damage.  Also, and although this was in my favor, you should proboably given the dumb guard a save- even if "the worked earth is smarter", there's still something like a 10% chance I'll have a very un-charmed man on my hands... if a PCs save was really low, he'd certainly want a chance, even a slim one.

Hope that's the sort of thing you were looking for.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *By-the-by, what pantheon are we using here?  In the IC thread I just had my character invoke Obad-Hai (also known as "shawm"), but I'm not sure that's correct- this should be relevant to Argent's Paladin, too.
> 
> other notes, since you wanted some tips on DMing style.   Argent shoudn't have killed that guard, just knocked him out- even with Smite, he was dealing only subdual damage.  Also, and although this was in my favor, you should proboably given the dumb guard a save- even if "the worked earth is smarter", there's still something like a 10% chance I'll have a very un-charmed man on my hands... if a PCs save was really low, he'd certainly want a chance, even a slim one.
> 
> Hope that's the sort of thing you were looking for.  *




Perhaps the tips on DMing style should be privetly given. There is no need to chastize the DM in open forum. This is his 1st time DMing a PBP. set him right about the mistakes but not "in front" of the other players.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

*OOC*

Alright, I understand and I dont mind such a thing in this board... but I did what I thought was right and I knew it was subdual.  NOTE, (1) I made this race up (2) I rolled 2 d20 hit points and he only had 5 (3) The strength and d3 of hitpoints killed him anyway (4) He was already in a fight with another!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm glad you didn't take offense, EMD;  none was meant to be given.   And the point is conceeded.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

just to let you know i will be hear as often as i can but it just seams that when i leave you guys get together and do a fight. not that im complaning.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 10, 2002)

EMD - I suggest that you go to the _Table of Contents_ thread and post your game information there, so that it will be easier to find the OoC threads if they fall off the first page (which will happen eventually).  

You may also want to start a thread over in the Rogues Gallery to keep track of the characters.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

Fair 'nuff


----------

